

MacBook Air 2013 display lag - baryshev
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KlOkbFlnsk&feature=youtu.be

======
baryshev
I have some display issue with my new MacBook Air 13" (Mid 2013). Core i7,
8Gb, 512SSD. LCD panel model: LP133WP1-TJA7 (LG). Picture on the screen is
redrawing very slow when you scroll or drag. Contrast objects leave traces.
Seems like very slow display response time. This effect burns my eyes. Apple
phone support says that it's normal, after watching my video. Any ideas?

